# Ugliest villager



## Mo6372 (Jun 25, 2015)

Who do u think is the absolute most ugliest villager in new leaf? I think it's Diva, I just hate her so much she's so annoying :/ I used to have her and I wanted to kill her..... What about you?
Also, least favourite villager animals?
Mine are frogs. Only one I like is lily


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jun 25, 2015)

BAROLD. Ugh, I had him in a cycling town once and he just. Wouldn't. LEAVE. It actually got to that point where he started getting close with my mayor and started sending her letters... I didn't want him to like me that much so I began beating him with my net every time I saw him! Barold is so gross.

My least favorite villager species in general, though, is gorillas. I don't think there is a single gorilla that I like.


----------



## Mo6372 (Jun 25, 2015)

Same, gorrilas and wolfs too, I don't see what's so special about the wolfs


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 25, 2015)

Al. If I have to look at his ugly, emotionless face much longer, I'll go nuts.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jun 25, 2015)

Born2BWild said:


> Al. If I have to look at his ugly, emotionless face much longer, I'll go nuts.



Ewww, I hate Al. I've had him in two of my towns before, he's awful. DX Why do such ugly villagers have to have such a cute personality?


----------



## ams (Jun 25, 2015)

Barold, Olaf and Klaus are the ones I've had that I saw once and immediately couldn't wait to get rid of.


----------



## tumut (Jun 25, 2015)

Chrissy and Francine. Ugly bug eyed creepy human rabbits. Net worthy.


----------



## Opal (Jun 25, 2015)

I agree with u. Diva is my worst nightmare...


----------



## Eve (Jun 25, 2015)

Rocket... eww.... I want her out of my town soooo badly!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also hate monkeys, all except for Nana.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 25, 2015)

Barold, Diva, Jambette, Wart.Jr and Hopper are all really ugly.


----------



## Dozer (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm pretty tolerant of most animals but Truffles and Al just creep me out.


----------



## Bosca (Jun 25, 2015)

Pate and Gabi are so ugly to me..but at least they are interesting at the same time.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 25, 2015)

There's an old saying,I think..... or maybe I made it up just now that goes"If you drink enough of the poison,then it will stop killing you."So drink it up,kiddies...give it a good,long look.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 25, 2015)

barold, rocket, rodney, all gorillas, all anteaters, diva is a nightmare, and many more


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 25, 2015)

Coach freaking coach.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 25, 2015)

I can't stand Mo6372 I just had her in my town today but I luckily managed to get her into boxes

good riddance!


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

Barold and Jambette. Diva is really not that ugly, only her skin color is ugly

- - - Post Merge - - -



erikaeliseh said:


> barold, rocket, rodney, all gorillas, all anteaters, diva is a nightmare, and many more



lol I actually really like anteaters I find them unique and adorable


----------



## fischermasamune (Jun 25, 2015)

Maybe Camberra for me. When she finally moved out of my town, she went to my wife's, who also dislikes her!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 25, 2015)

What's wrong with Diva? I think she's fine.

The ugliest villager I seen is kinda tough, so i'm going to go with all pigs.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jun 25, 2015)

I was playing hide and seek at the island today and saw something weird and ugly hiding behind a tree...

Quillson scared me a lot....


----------



## Coolio15 (Jun 25, 2015)

Tiffany. Hands down. I can't stand that makeup-stained freak


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 25, 2015)

I think there are a lot of ugly villagers, but I'll have to go with these ones for now: Wart Jr., Rodney, Alice, Coco, Pietro.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 25, 2015)

Quillson. Don't you hate it when something like that tries to hit on you?


----------



## KidKat (Jun 25, 2015)

Hippeux is definitely the ugliest villager, followed by Nate, Barold, and Rodney

I really dont understand why Diva is so hated, she isnt ugly at all to me and i honestly think Jambette is cute in a weird way


----------



## Opal (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh my god I just remembered jambette too was soooo frickin stupid ewwwww. A lot of the frog villagers are either really ugly or really cute, there is no in between 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And how can I forget quillson? Omg quillson, jambette and diva are the ugliest trio


----------



## ams (Jun 25, 2015)

People hate on Hippeux a lot (and rightfully so) but I recently saw Harry for the first time and I feel like he's just as bad. Maybe worse. I really don't like facial hair on a villager (except Lionel's delightful stache)


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 25, 2015)

Wart Jr is literally the worst. I have always thought this. :x


----------



## Espurr (Jun 25, 2015)

I just made the perfect gif for this question.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 25, 2015)

i dont understand why they made some of these villagers so ugly, like wart jr


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 25, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I can't stand Mo6372 I just had her in my town today but I luckily managed to get her into boxes
> 
> good riddance!



Yeah,I had Mo6372 move into my town and she took the ninth slot I was saving for a dreamie!I was forced to adopt Diva as my tenth just so I could TT Mo6372 out!


----------



## tumut (Jun 25, 2015)

Espurr said:


> I just made the perfect gif for this question.



Why is Pietro there?


----------



## ibelleS (Jun 25, 2015)

Gloria


----------



## MidnightCthulhu (Jun 25, 2015)

NATE. Oh my god, Nate. I hate everything about him. I hate his stupid weird face. I hate his gross, snot green unibrow. I hate his ugly tacky knitted sweater.

Nate can move back to hell where he belongs.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 25, 2015)

Hazel, whom just moved to my town


----------



## Toaster (Jun 25, 2015)

I would have to say rocket. I really don't like her and the other gorillas they all look weird to me...


----------



## Opal (Jun 25, 2015)

Espurr said:


> I just made the perfect gif for this question.



Best.comment.ever


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jun 25, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Hazel, whom just moved to my town



Don't tell Justin... xD


----------



## Xiphos (Jun 25, 2015)

Elise


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 25, 2015)

Espurr said:


> I just made the perfect gif for this question.



You forgot Quillson. And take Pietro out while you're at it.


----------



## al-tirah (Jun 25, 2015)

Wart Jr.


----------



## Gaby (Jun 25, 2015)

Diva...Barold... and Warr Jr because of the...well warts. In life I hate frogs and having a frog WITH warts, that's just disgusting. Why put it into a game? I don't understand.


----------



## EmilyPaint (Jun 26, 2015)

Hazel for sure.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

QUILLSON!!!!! and i hate all the kangaroo and gorillas and frogs


----------



## piichinu (Jun 26, 2015)

HAZEL


----------



## Javocado (Jun 26, 2015)

Truffles is one ugly pig.


----------



## geo-mew (Jun 26, 2015)

Jambette and Elise!


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 26, 2015)

Elise Elise Elise, oh my god, she's my worst nightmare. Even though I totally ignored her from day 1 and she left within a week and a half, it felt like forever. *Shudders*




She's so ugly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Update: I think I ship Elise and Barold.


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 26, 2015)

Damien Collier said:


> Elise Elise Elise, oh my god, she's my worst nightmare. Even though I totally ignored her from day 1 and she left within a week and a half, it felt like forever. *Shudders*
> 
> View attachment 121802
> 
> ...



HOLY CRAP SO TRUE


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 26, 2015)

Jambette for sure.


----------



## Miily (Jun 26, 2015)

KATT


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 26, 2015)

MOOSE .

his eyebrows scare me .


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 26, 2015)

Jambette
Truffles
Wart Jr
Coach
Hazel
Harry
Pippy
Tabby
ALL GORRILAS
Sheldon
Pancetti
Angus
Tabby
Moose
Pippy
Jambette
Diva
Gigi
Tammy
Vladimr
Pudge
Yuka
Canberra
Rasher
Harry
Beardo
Bella
Freckles
Spork
Anchovy
Axel
Marcel
Klaus
Limberg
Nate
Barold
Chops
Ricky (with hazel tbh)
Cousteau
Alfonso
Alli
Annicoti
Anallisa and Analise
Antonio
Astrid
Becky
Bendeict
Benjamin
Bertha
Biff
Boomer
Brocolco
Broffina
Buck
Bud
Bubbles
Butch
Chops
Chow
Claudia
Hamphrey
Clyde
Cobb
Cole
Cranston
Croque
Curlos
Del
Ed
Egbert
Elise
Elvis
Gabi
Gaston
Genji
Goose
Greta
Gruff
Hans
Henry
HIPPEUX
Iggly
Jacques
Keaton
Knox
Lucha
Lyman
Maelle
Mallary
Mac
Mathilda
Monique
Monty
Naomi
Nibbles
Olaf
Olivia
Phil
Pompom
Puck
Purrl
Renee
Rhonda
Rizzo
Roald
Rodeo
Ronney
Rory
Roscoe
Rowan
Sly
Stinky
T-bone
Tammi and Tammy
Tex
Tank
Tiffany
Twiggy
Velma
Vic
So, who can count, and who can add more to the list? And who would you take off the list


----------



## tokkio (Jun 26, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> Jambette
> Truffles
> Wart Jr
> Coach
> ...



i am so appalled you are so wrong get genji out of dat list *NOW*


----------



## Rasumii (Jun 26, 2015)

_Hazel_. Oh God.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jun 26, 2015)

Tabby. I honestly do not know what the designers were thinking when they made her...she's so gross! Even though some people like her, that's their opinion and this is mine.


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 26, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> Jambette
> Truffles
> Wart Jr
> Coach
> ...



Wow... That is a lot. But Antonio and Astrid are adorable!


----------



## Royce (Jun 26, 2015)

henry and purl is cute


----------



## LittleMissSpooky (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank god someone said Hazel and Quillson. I was gonna be worried if I was the only one in the thread that hated them.

Seriously, Quillson looks like he needs to be admitted to a hospital.


----------



## tumut (Jun 26, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> Jambette
> Truffles
> Wart Jr
> Coach
> ...



You're horrible. Half of those guys are super cute. I bolded the ones you should take off.


----------



## raeyoung (Jun 26, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> Jambette
> Truffles
> Wart Jr
> Coach
> ...



TAKE BUCK, YUKA, GENJI AND ROCKET THE GORILLA OF THIS MINUTE! D:<

- - - Post Merge - - -

TAKE MATHILDA OFF DA LIST TOO!


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jun 26, 2015)

Limberg! Don't like the mice at all.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 26, 2015)

Graham for me is the worst,it remembers me of that idiots who are just *beep* but they think they AWSUM
Rodney...No comments
Moose i would like him if he didn't have that "oh yeah,im so awsum und cool" face,worst of all,he is a jock type,which makes hate him
more,becuase hes like what graham looks to me +idiotness


----------



## ams (Jun 26, 2015)

Royce said:


> henry and purl is cute



My thoughts exactly. Purrl is my favourite snooty and Henry is my 2nd favourite smug <3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 26, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> Jambette
> Truffles
> Wart Jr
> Coach
> ...


Half of the villagers on this list are awesome! What is your problem?


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 26, 2015)

Those are my personal opinions, sorry if they offended you :l Most I have had a bad experience with.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Quagsire. said:


> Wow... That is a lot. But Antonio and Astrid are adorable!



Clowns scare me ;n;


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jun 26, 2015)

Cobb and Rodney are just awful! There's quite a few I don't like for various reasons but those two are just the worst.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 26, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> Those are my personal opinions, sorry if they offended you :l Most I have had a bad experience with.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It's okay.  I was just shocked by the long list of villagers.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 26, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> So, who can count, and who can add more to the list? And who would you take off the list




There isn't a villager called Ronney.


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 26, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> There isn't a villager called Ronney.



I may have been thinking rooney or Rodney I was making that list at 3.


----------



## Summerbun (Jun 26, 2015)

I just messed around with time traveling last night and accidentally got Ed and Rolf...both of which I find very ugly. :/ And I like tigers and horses irl!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 26, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> I may have been thinking rooney or Rodney I was making that list at 3.



Also, where's Quillson on your list? I don't see him.


----------



## ams (Jun 26, 2015)

Summerbun said:


> I just messed around with time traveling last night and accidentally got Ed and Rolf...both of which I find very ugly. :/ And I like tigers and horses irl!



 What did you just say about my grumpy baby?


----------



## raeyoung (Jun 26, 2015)

Summerbun said:


> I just messed around with time traveling last night and accidentally got Ed and Rolf...both of which I find very ugly. :/ And I like tigers and horses irl!


WHAT DID U JUST SAY BOUT DA GRUMPY TIGER AND *GASP* ED DA HORSIE?!


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 26, 2015)

Beardo.


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 26, 2015)

Hippeux. No one is uglier than Hippeux.


----------



## Moonlight- (Jun 26, 2015)

I actually like Wart Jr, he grew on me and I was really sad when he moved out (I've been taking a hiatus and haven't updated my signature.) I know some people will probably HATE me for saying this, but Gaston...ugh. I also just had Rasher move in and I hate him.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Jun 26, 2015)

derwin oh my god


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 27, 2015)

Truffle Shuffle.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rosie :) said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at-least 65% of the villagers you listed aren't that ugly imo.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 27, 2015)

Stinky and Jambette

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro Cake said:


> Beardo.



Excuse you, sir


----------



## The Blood Countess (Jun 27, 2015)

I agree, Diva is quite disturbing. I love the frog villagers in general though.

I think Apple is creepy looking (and not in a good way).

As far as species, I really don't care for the gorillas, monkeys, or lions.


----------



## raeyoung (Jun 27, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Stinky and Jambette
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah what u said! JK. But I do agree!
Gimme five, Beardo! *holds up hand*
#Don'tLeaveMeHangin'!


----------



## aliscka (Jun 27, 2015)

Chow is fat and ugly and MEAN he stayed in my GC town for literally 7 years. I could NOT get rid of the *******. He used to make me cry (I was like 7, so... I have an excuse.)


----------



## duke-420 (Jun 27, 2015)

Y'all some shallow people.


----------



## Burigu (Jun 27, 2015)

Eve said:


> Rocket... eww.... I want her out of my town soooo badly!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also hate monkeys, all except for Nana.



I agree with you monkeys are ugly with the exception of Nana she is like a female version of Porter, so both of those are the only exception in monkeys department right now I have Peewee and Sheldon, both really ugly, I only maintain them because of the PWP suggestions I can't affort to lose more time trying to get another Jock or Cranky via campsite so they are permanent in my town until I got their exclusive projects. 

I used to have Wart Jr. in my old town but I didn't mind him at all.


----------



## Bjork (Jun 27, 2015)

Jambette


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jun 27, 2015)

Ugliest villager I've had in my town... Cobb ;; I thought Barold was pretty bad but then was ugly in a cute way...
COBB WHY he's still lurking in my shopping plaza ;___;


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Jun 29, 2015)

I had wart jr and gigi in my Town god I hated those ugly frog villagers I am so glad they moved out but now wart jr is at my main street WAAAAAAAAAAA ;_;


----------



## 2munchkin2 (Jun 30, 2015)

Barold is a mess
and wart jr is my worst nightmare


----------



## Heyden (Jun 30, 2015)

I s2g if anyone mentions Canberra I'll stab u


----------



## tokkio (Jun 30, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> I s2g if anyone mentions Canberra I'll stab u



*whispers* ..........  canberra

teehee jk ofc.. i think she's a cute patoot 


diva and jambette make it to my list tho


----------



## creamyy (Jun 30, 2015)

There are a lot of snooty villagers that I hate.
Monique is a nightmare.
Jambette, Gigi, Diva, Violet, Rocco, Elise, Truffles, Gaston, Ren?e are just some pretty freaking scary, ugly villagers.
ew, who came up with these?


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jun 30, 2015)

CHOPS. i want him out :[ but he never wants to leave my town. He has such a smug personality and face that it can be pretty annoying and his house is like in front of mineeeee D:


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jun 30, 2015)

The monkeys.  Also going to say Cherry the dog.


----------



## Acnl04 (Jul 1, 2015)

Truffles was in my old town she was REALLY ugly
Barold is also really ugly
Al, Jambette, and Tabby too

Oh yeah and my least favorite villager species are anteater's except  for cyrano


----------



## triforcelauren (Jul 3, 2015)

Alli, Wart Jr, and Rizzo


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 3, 2015)

*Ahem.*



Cynicmatic Matt said:


> The monkeys.  Also going to say Cherry the dog.



Cherry and the monkeys are cute fyi. So excuse you. BTW, are you sure you didn't mean Cinematic and not Cynicmatic? Just wondering.


----------



## peterquill (Jul 5, 2015)

Rocket, Curly, Bertha and Tabby.


----------

